
Paul Kedrosky: The Best Book for Startups - pg
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/02/25/the_best_book_f.html?
======
jullrich1
I agree with everything PK says and would add one more thing: JL does an
amazing job of staying out of the way of the answers. Most interview style
books allow way too much truncation of the answers by the ego driven
interviewer, usually right when you can tell the answer was about to get
interesting. Well done.

~~~
smackaysmith
She's a superb interviewer. This isn't your 60 Minutes style of interviewer
where she's the star and the subject is simply the vehicle to make her look
smart, etc. Also, Paul Graham's forward is one of the best essays I've read in
a long time. And, perhaps, the best opening paragraph. Damn, the man should be
hired just to do that. The sprinter metaphor: genius.

------
Alex3917
How does he sleep at night? He writes ten or eleven blog posts a day, reads
half a dozen papers, dozens of blogs, writes weekly newspaper columns, and
runs a VC firm. And on top of that he still reads a ton of books. Amazing.

------
jwecker
dupe (1133)- but we forgive you because you're pg :)

